# Bidding a fond adeu to you all!



## DasIgelPoggie (Oct 21, 2010)

With much thought, I have decided to cease my membership on HHC's forums. I've been very blessed to get to know many of you, there are some absolutely wonderful people on this website, and I have learned from many as well. However, between my continued health problems (when you're very sick, you become most shorter with others-- I can no longer sugarcoat things as well as I could, and I have much less patience with certain behaviors than I used to), and the drama that seems to plague these boards, I have opted to avoid the unnecessary stress. I've been considerably less active (I've been more of a "lurker" these past few months :lol: ) recently, thinking maybe if I scaled back, I'd still be able to participate here, but I have developed a few personal issues with a few of the members here (I'm sure unintentional on their part, I don't think anyone here means ill to anyone else!) and it's compromised my ability to play nicely. I have enjoyed so many of our interactions, and I love the support that is, for the most part, offered here. I have become a better owner and breeder through many of the hours I've spent on this page. Eriza, Pindsvin, Zumi, Igel, Izzy, Pigwidgeon, Kita, and I all bid you a fond adeu, and wish you all much luck and happiness in your endeavors. 

Sincerely,
DasIgelPoggie


----------



## shawnwk1 (Jul 8, 2011)

sorry to hear you feel that way and to see you go, but if it's what you feel you must do then good luck to you and all your little ones


----------



## Rainy (Jul 27, 2011)

Oh, I'm so sorry to hear that. We didn't really get to know each other, but I do wish you well with all your health issues and much happiness.


----------



## TeddysMommy (Apr 24, 2011)

DasIgelPoggie, We will miss you dearly! But we all have to do what we have to do  I wish you much luck with your babies, and I've just realized that your named your new pog Zumi  Nice choice 

Give each of your hedgies a little extra hug for me 

Best Wishes to you!


----------



## tie-dye hedgie (Dec 19, 2009)

I'm sorry to hear you are leaving. I hope your health soon improves and wish you and your hedgies much happiness.


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

I'm sorry to see you go. I hope that we will see you again in the future. You have a lot to offer. I hope you get to feeling better & wish for nothing but good for you & your babies.


----------



## hanhan27 (May 12, 2011)

I, too, am sad to see you and your crew go.  You will be missed!


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

We all have times in our lives when we need to step back and when we need to step forward. Only you know when it is best to do either.


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

So sorry to hear about your health problems and hope that you feel better. I enjoyed you being here and will miss hearing from you. Hopefully at sometime you may return. Good luck on all your endeavors.


----------

